# Dem boots v. 2011



## FourLoko (Oct 19, 2011)

The old "boot thread" is old so I didn't bump it. Seems there were a number of fans of the 5.11 Tactical ATAC boot - http://www.lapolicegear.com/5taabo.html

Good stuff for $99 and they're still around.

While $99 is a pretty good bargain in the world of boots (silly number of brand out there) I wanted to spend less. I'm a noob EMT and have some great Timberland oxfords I've been wearing but wanted to "upgrade" on the cheap. Never now when I might hit a pole and get fired. Sad.

I looked here: http://www.lapolicegear.com/closeouts.html and here http://www.lapolicegear.com/mahifo.html and ended up with these: http://www.lapolicegear.com/magnum-5882-interceptor-boot.html

Wearing them now to break them in. So far so good. If you click the links you'll find other possibly cheaper options. Not sure how many they have of each or when some others might go on sale but if you're cheap (aka frugal) like me then happy shopping.


----------



## Jon (Oct 19, 2011)

Haix.

I'm back to my 1st pair of Special Fighter US boots after a factory rebuild. First go-round lasted 1 year primary, 1 year secondary. Second pair is looking pretty worn after about 1.5 years primary use. Probably headed back for a rebuild soon. They get 5 stars. 

They are good sturdy boots. I wear heavier, overbuilt boots for EMS because I've got huge feet.


----------

